# recorded program delete in the middle of watching it



## vzater88 (Jan 24, 2005)

for sometime since 10fa upgrade when i watch a recorded program in the middle of the record i get do you want to delete i mean come on the program isnt finished yet any of you guys have the same problem


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Is it on everything you record? I have seen it happen on a couple of shows BUT what I did to get around it was push and hold the skip to end button then did a rewind til just before the problem spot in the recording was and everything was fine from that point on. If you're getting the issue on every program though then I would suspect there is some issue. Have you done a RBR or even more drastic a reformat?


----------



## vzater88 (Jan 24, 2005)

nope is on some programs


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya I have had that happen a couple times. Try the workaround I laid out above. It has worked for me very well.


----------



## stef92 (Aug 15, 2006)

Its been happening to mine sporadically. Last time was yesterday and I did a reset. Seemed to be OK the rest of the night. This R15 has done some other funky things lately as well. Missing program guide, caller ID not working, not able to change channel to other tuner when recording. Luckily, so far, a reset has seemed to fix the problems but this receiver is very unstable. I think I'm going to request a replacement once I catch up on watching everything I've recorded.


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

I've had this happen from time to time. It can be very annoying! I just put the DVR on standby (not a RBR) for a few moments and/or watch a different program.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

yes happens to me. a reboot can fix this too.
very annoying.
happens to me mostly on CSI


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

vzater88 said:


> for sometime since 10fa upgrade when i watch a recorded program in the middle of the record i get do you want to delete i mean come on the program isnt finished yet any of you guys have the same problem


same here


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Is it on everything you record? I have seen it happen on a couple of shows BUT what I did to get around it was push and hold the skip to end button then did a rewind til just before the problem spot in the recording was and everything was fine from that point on. If you're getting the issue on every program though then I would suspect there is some issue. Have you done a RBR or even more drastic a reformat?


This doesn't work all the time. I have used it to some success. However, I lost the last hour of the Lost season finale with this problem. The above suggestion did nothing. I ended up watching it on-line. For me, when it happens, it is always about half way through the recorded program.


----------



## JimP (Jan 3, 2005)

I have been having this sporadic problem too. I called D* yesterday and they said they are aware of the problem and trying to develop a new download update to fix the problem. No ETA though.

Jim


----------



## JasonintheOC (May 22, 2006)

I've had this problem since I swapped out my Directivo for this piece of ****. Seems to happen within the last 10 minutes of a program - usually after I've fast forwarded past the last commercial break of a show and hit play. You have to pick one option or the other otherwise the dialog box remains. When you pick you don't want to delete you have to go back to the list, restart the program, and fast forward to the end and pray that it doesn't happen again. Usually stop at that very same commercial break and watch them. 

I've done everything mentioned in these posts, RBR, low level format, and have had D* send a tech out twice to swap out receivers. I have another appt. scheduled and will continue to have them swap out receivers or replace the Tivo box.


----------



## ken7979 (May 29, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> This doesn't work all the time. I have used it to some success. However, I lost the last hour of the Lost season finale with this problem. The above suggestion did nothing. I ended up watching it on-line. For me, when it happens, it is always about half way through the recorded program.


It happens a lot. The only way to watch the rest of the show is to start over, hold the 30 second forward button for a couple of seconds which makes it skip to just before the end of the show, then rewind to just after the point where the problem happens.

It will happen almost predictably if you're watching something while its being recorded and whatever point you're at in watching when the recording finishes will have this problem.

If that doesn't happen, something else wierd will. I make it a point to never watch shows I really care about while they're being recorded, because something bad will almost invariably happen when the recording finishes if you're watching at the same time. One time it restarted itself and deleted the show. I was pissed.


----------



## DavidC (Sep 19, 2006)

This happened to me on nearly every episode of Lost, sometimes more than once per episode. One actually flashed the message and then deleted itself. I had to download it on itunes to see the episode. Haven't had it happen on any other program, and I record a lot. Weird....


----------

